# Steg dealers



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking for a set of mounting feet for the MSK 1500. Who here can help? Ready to buy.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Making my own mounting feet but would still consider buying stock set.


----------



## meleknistra (Sep 16, 2021)

Any update on this. Did you find it? If not i would try to find contact bigmotoring world. This source says they are the best on the market and probably will offer you a solution. Good luck


----------

